# Question about babies and heat



## VStillman (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi, well my american doe had 8 kits on the 4th! All are doing well...
The temps here have been in the low 80's. Does doing fine, but when the kits were 2 days old, I went out to check on them and they were all spread out and not really moving much, when the day before they were jumping around. So I brought them inside my house and after a few minutes to an hour they were all back to normal.  So I have been bringing them in my house in the morning and taking them back out in the evening. All has been well. Well now there eyes are openning and when I go out to get them in the morning, half of them are out of the nesting box, and one was walking around!  So my question is, should i still bring them in every day because of the heat? Should I leave them outside now? Would like to know what others have done...I know that they will shortly be slowly starting to eat pellets/hay and drinking water....(this is my first litter) We have 2 air conditioners and 1 fan in our rabbitry for now until our shade cloth comes in and we can set up our misting system. Some of my adult rabbits seem to handle the heat better than others (some just seem hotter than others).  Thanks in advance....


----------



## woodleighcreek (Jun 14, 2011)

If I were you, id move the doe and her kits into a cage closer to the fan or air conditioner. I live in SC where it is the mid 90's and I have my rabbit and her kits right in front of the air conditioner, they are all doing well.


----------



## VStillman (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks!!!!!


----------

